# Looking for a do it all AA headlamp, so far I have these options...



## elbowtko (Jan 15, 2012)

I am looking for a AA Headlamp that must have Throw/Flood Capability (from diffuser is fine) with Red LEDs. It can be big or small, but must be quality and durable. It can have the battery in a separate pack or up front with the light itself, and strobe function desired but not a deal breaker. Cost is not a big deal, but I am looking for the best quality vs price. 

So far after looking around the forums I have discovered a few but was hoping for more options.

Quality:
Black Diamond Icon 2012
http://www.rei.com/product/830717/black-diamond-icon-headlamp

Princeton Tec Apex w/ Red LEDs (though not much of a flood option)
http://www.lapolicegear.com/pri-apxc-headlamp.html

Suspect in quality:
Energizer Hard Case Professional 4 LED (Looks fine, but doesn't have a strobe function)
http://www.light-reviews.com/energizer_hcp_4led_headlight/

Remington High-performance 4AA-Headlight
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KYFZJG/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Smaller ones and also suspect in quality:

Rayovac Sportsman Extreme
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001H9NR76/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Browning 70 Phamtom (Same headlamp as above the rayovac?)
http://www.cabelas.com/headlamps-browning-phantom-70-headlamp-2.shtml

Energizer Trailfinder Micro
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Cool-new-2009-Energizer-1AA-Trailfinder-Micro


For those that are suspect in quality, can anyone vouch for its ability to last and be durable?

Are there other options out there that I am missing that I really should be looking for?

This headlamp will be used for camping/hiking/bug out.

Thanks.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe if you give us some more info about how you intend to use the headlamp you will get more responses. In particular your need for Red LEDs - a white LED on a very low level is often more useful than a red led and won't spoil your night vision either (lots of threads here on CPF about Night Vision and different coloured emitters).


----------



## STR (Jan 15, 2012)

*5 LED 3AAA Headligh SE5LEDHLT-B Look at this model here from Rayovac. I have three of these! One thing I've noted with these type lights is that even though this one by Rayovac is quite comfortable and even quite easy to forget you are wearing it that is not the case with others made by them. I find the one called the Indestructible model to be so uncomfortable that it is hard to wear at all for even short periods of time. In contrast this one here is light years better for that and its actually a wider beam if you like that. ​
*

*
To be honest there is no light in my house that gets used more than the 14 lumen Sportsman headlight listed above that you can find on the Rayovac web site. The light is great and while its not the investigative lighting for peering deep into the recesses of dark areas by throwing light way out there it is certainly great for close up detail work adding just enough to allow you to see better without all the glare. I use it daily wearing it for hours on end forgetting its even on my head because it feels about like wearing a hat. That little 10 buck headlight from Rayovac is by far the most comfortable feeling of all of them I have even if it isn't the brightest. On fresh batteries it can make pretty good use of the 3 AAA batteries. I use it for dremmel and other work with my hands daily as I said and find that its so handy I had to buy two more for each car. Changing a flat tire with a headlamp is a lot less fuss and for that matter putting Christmas decorations back up in the attic each year is not as much hassle either if you use these. I have used my cheaper one here for everything from pulling out splinters to being able to see while walking out to gather wood for the fireplace and it is plenty of light allowing you to get where you are going and knowing where you are stepping, what you are grabbing with your hands and where to poke the key to open a door or a lock.. It does not shine so bright as to draw a ton of attention either so you can see without being seen for the most part. I kind of like that personally but to defend the Indestructible model I'd have to give it the nod for the narrower more focused beam. 

The best Rayovac for the light itself is this model here which I also own and although a bit tip heavy and somewhat uncomfortable at times its certainly not worse than many costing a lot more with a lot more weight and gadgets to hold with your head! Anyway, these by Rayovac oddly enough were the ones I liked the most. The little Energizer one you speak of is nice but I don't like it as much as the Rayovac model I wear all the time. I love the adjustment ease as well as the easy turn on and off of the light and I also like that it does not have that nusance top strap to bear down on the center of your head. Its not really needed because this model, the first one mentioned, does not have a tipping problem from weight. *​


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 15, 2012)

stay away from energizer and rayovac the things will cut out on you, or not turn on, and need to slap them to work

it is like the old-school flashlights where you had to knock them around to get them to work

yes I know because I once owned them...

no more, went to zebralight


----------



## iron potato (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 to 127.0.0.1

I'd gone thru few plastic case multi 5mm white teardrop leds headlamp, powered from 3 AAA & 4 AA... then UltraFire UF-H1d (CR123) & UF-H3 (18650) Li-ion powered....

Once I got a Zebralight headlamp (I got a H51Fc, coming soon is a H600w) those ends up in my drawer... to be honest, take a close hard look at Zebralight headlamp.

http://www.zebralight.com/H51r-Red-LED-AA-Headlamp_p_63.html
Cree XP-E Red Led, weight at 3.0 oz with an Eneloop AA & headband and also can configured to 4Hz strobe as desired.

You can get a clear lens headlamp & mod in a Fenix diffuser
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308655-H51-H51w-mod-flip-away-diffuser

The User Interface (UI) might be a bit tricky at first, but once get the hang of it, you'll like it.
Build quality ? Outstanding :thumbsup:

Btw, why Red led ? Why not get a high CRI or Neutral White LED, it's well suited for outdoor 


0.02 cent


----------



## wheel (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the BD Storm that I really like. It has strobe, flood and spot with two red LED's. The Icon for 2012 that you mentioned should have brighter red LED's with the ability to dim the red as well as the others. I work in back of an aircraft during long flights and rely on the red but really need a brighter red for the work that I do. I have the Icon ordered hoping that the red is much brighter.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 17, 2012)

The Fenix HL21 is a good headlamp for 1XAA. I use my older HL20 all the time and the price is right.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got this really cool Black Diamond headlamp that I got about 5 years ago, it's got a center spotlight led and two sets of 5mm leds on either side, you click it once and it's spot, turn it off and back on again quick and it goes to flood with the 5mm leds, while it's on you give it quick half clicks to switch between 3 brightness settings or flashing... it's a great headlamp, takes 3 AA batteries in a pack on the back, great headband too. 

I'm going to give it away now to one of my friends or family, BECAUSE MY ZEBRALIGHT H51Fc IS SO MUCH SMALLER AND BETTER!!!

I'm sorry I overlooked your Red led requirement somehow.
There is a red led Zebralight but it seems a shame to just have red, or to need two headlamps for red and white, maybe ZL isn't the best option.


----------



## slannesh (Jan 20, 2012)

For general use the Black Diamond should be fine. I had a Spot that I ended up killing as I use NiMH and because they're slightly bigger than alkaline AAA's it didn't seal up anymore and I got rained on. My understanding is they fixed that with the Storm. The Icon I don't have any first hand experience with, but for the cash and size i'd give up the red led and go for something like a Fenix HP11.

I picked up a Zebralight H51Fc and while it's a great light and very light it just can't 'do it all' It's great for looking in a pack or in your tent and around camp, but due to the flood only you have 4 no throw and on high less than an hour of battery life. Granted you can get a lot more out of the lower settings and for digging in bags and around camp it's a great light. I've still got it and like the light.

Granted my needs are different than a lot of people's. I quite often need a lot of light for a long time being involved with SAR and having limited daylight this far north. I got the Fenix HP11 for Christmas and have been very happy with how it performs too. It's way bigger and uses 4 AA's instead of 1 so really you don't get more runtime, but it's a real pain to have to change batteries out in the cold when you're in the middle of doing something too.


----------



## Top Shelf (Feb 4, 2012)

I use the energizer hard case with the green and red 5mm led's aside the main 90 lumen white and it is my most used light basically my edc. It has never failed me and I don't think its regulated so it s got the slow fading brightness reduction when its dying but that takes such a long time to kill the batteries its a non issue. I would rate it a 9out of 10 only because it could use a few more lumens when I'm racing superfast down nighttime singletrack on my bike.


----------

